

Atlas: Under the Hood - sant0sk1
http://thinkvitamin.com/features/atlas-under-the-hood/

======
felixmar
> Cappuccino was built from the ground up in preparation for a world of
> multiple platforms. It is becoming increasingly important for applications
> to run in several different environments: browsers, social networks,
> handheld devices, and much more.

The technology seems cool, but why are they trying so hard to mimic OSX
desktop applications?

~~~
teej
Francisco Tolmasky used to work at Apple.

------
alecco
Does anybody have experience with Capuccino? Sounds very interesting. Is this
cpu intensive?

~~~
cturner
It seems to be one of thee things where an experienced jquery dev can write
something a bit faster, but c. has good docs and a shallower learning curve.
Code easier to read, also.

~~~
tlrobinson
I'm not sure why people keep comparing Cappuccino to jQuery; they're about as
opposite as can be in terms of what they're designed for.

I will be the first to admit that jQuery is much better for the majority of
websites. This is intentional. Everyone and their mother has already developed
a JavaScript libraries for making the DOM tolerable and AJAX calls a bit
nicer, and some of them do a great job of it (e.x. jQuery)

Cappuccino shines when building more complex, primarily client-side, web
applications (like 280Slides and Atlas itself). We realized Cappuccino
couldn't be everything to everyone and decided not to make sacrifices to
attempt that.

In the past most people have ended up building these kinds of applications
from scratch (Gmail, Google Maps, Docs, Meebo, Zoho, etc), often implementing
their own framework in the process. Cappuccino attempts to provide solid
foundation on which to build a very "rich" client-side application.

It's true the learning curve is a bit higher than jQuery, but I think that's
inevitable given the types of applications you typically use the technologies
for. Atlas is one thing that should help with that. And Cappuccino's
documentation could definitely use some improvement.

I've asked before, but I'll ask again: if you know of an application of the
kind I'm describing that's built using jQuery I'd love to hear about it, I am
curious.

~~~
moe
Yup, seems like this is rather competing with the likes of GWT, qooxdoo, ext
and dojo.

I'm not crazy about the OSX look either (is it skinnable?) but I liked the
responsiveness of the demo apps. Also generally all entries are welcome to
this space - it's anything but a solved problem.

~~~
dualogy
HTML/CSS/JS is always skinnable, isn't it? Failing all else, you just throw in
a few jQuery calls to skin your finished, Atlas-designed Cappuccino app... :)

~~~
javascriptdev
That's not how Cappuccino works.

